# *New BH*



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Congratulations to Anna and Jovanna v Triton on their BH yesterday


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Outstanding!!!!


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Congrats!


----------



## umzilla (Nov 2, 2007)

Those Triton dogs are really racking up some titles! Congrats to you as a breeder.........and of course to the owners who are doing a great job with the pups!!!

Christine


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everybody, it helps to have such wonderful owners


----------



## Superpup (Jun 7, 2007)

Awesome job!!!! Congrats for the BH!!!!


----------



## G-burg (Nov 10, 2002)

Yayyy!! 

Another Triton Kennels brag!!


----------



## kelso (Jan 22, 2007)




----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

Congatulations... That's GREAT!!!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Lee


----------



## TRITON (May 10, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Congratulations Trish!!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)




----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

!!!


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Congrats!!!


----------



## Saxtonhill (Jan 9, 2007)

Congratulations!









Cathy M.


----------



## Deejays_Owner (Oct 5, 2005)

A Big







Anna & Trish!!!


----------

